# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขายสายนำสัญญาณ ยี่ห้อ TSL เบอร์  RG58 , RG-8  , 5D-FB, 10D-FB ,12D-FB และอีกมากมาย  (ปลีก-ส่ง)

## HS5ZBK

[size=20pt]*[size=35pt]ขายสายนำสัญญาณ [/size]
[size=30pt]RG-58 , RG-8 ,RG-11 ,RG59
5D-FB ,8D-FB ,10D-FB ,12D-FB [/size]
สายนำสัญญาณคุณภาพสูง ยี่ห้อ TSL แท้ พร้อมขั้วทุกขนาด* [/size]

[size=30pt]*สายนำสัญญาณ เกรด A ชีลด์หนา LOW LOSS*
ส่งสัญญาณได้เต็มประสิทธิภาพ คม ชัด แรง !!! แน่นอน[/size]
[size=20pt]
สายนำสัญญาณ เป็นปัจจัยสำคัญที่ส่งผลต่อความแรง
ในการรับ-ส่ง สัญญาณวิทยุสื่อสาร เราควรเลือกใช้สายคุณภาพสูง ที่ใช้ทองแดง 100%
เพื่อนำพาสัญญาณได้เต็มประสิทธิภาพ และมีการ Loss น้อยที่สุด!!![/size]

[size=25pt]สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 , 0916273871 HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่านครับ
[size=15pt]ทาง [/size]* http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*[/size]



[size=30pt]RG-58C/U[/size]


[size=30pt]RG-8A/U[/size]


[size=30pt]RG-11A/U[/size]


[size=30pt]5D-FB[/size]


[size=30pt]8D-FB[/size]


[size=30pt]10D-FB[/size]


[size=30pt]12D-FB[/size]




*[size=35pt]ทองแดงแท้ 100% ชีลด์หนา low loss [/size]*

























By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07






[size=25pt][b]สายนำสัญญาณคุณภาพสูง ยี่ห้อ TSL อย่างดี[/size]
[size=15pt]
[size=30pt]-สายนำสัญญาณ RG-58             เมตรละ 25 บาท 

-สายนำสัญญาณ 5D-FB             เมตรละ 45 บาท

-สายนำสัญญาณ RG-8              เมตรละ 65 บาท

-สายนำสัญญาณ RG-11            เมตรละ 65 บาท

-ขั้วpl-259 (่ญี่ปุ่น)                 ตัวละ   50 บาท [/size]

-[size=25pt]บริการเข้าขั้วให้ฟรี![/size][/size]

*[size=30pt]สั่งยกม้วน ราคาลดพิเศษ!!![/size]*

[size=25pt]สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่านครับ
[size=15pt]ทาง [/size]* http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*[/size]


[size=25pt]*จำหน่าย ชุดสายเฟสชิ่งลาย 
เบอร์ Rg-11A/U ยี่ห้อ TSL เกรด A* 
พร้อม หล่อเรซิ่นกันน้ำอย่างดีทุกจุด ปลอดภัยจาก สภาพฝน ฟ้า อากาศ 100% 
สำหรับสายอากาศโฟลเด็ดไดโพล และ สายอากาศ ไดกิ

โทร.085-7311340 ส่งทั่วประเทศ

HS5ZBK รับประกันคุณภาพ 
[/size]








[hr]
[hr]




By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-21


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-21


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-21


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-21


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-21





[size=25pt][b]สายนำสัญญาณคุณภาพสูง ยี่ห้อ TSL อย่างดี[/size]
[size=15pt]
[size=30pt]-สายนำสัญญาณ RG-58             เมตรละ 25 บาท 

-สายนำสัญญาณ 5D-FB             เมตรละ 45 บาท

-สายนำสัญญาณ RG-8              เมตรละ 65 บาท

-ขั้วpl-259 (่ญี่ปุ่น)                  ตัวละ   50 บาท [/size]

-[size=25pt]บริการเข้าขั้วให้ฟรี![/size][/size]

*[size=30pt]สั่งยกม้วน ราคาลดพิเศษ!!![/size]*


[size=25pt]สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่านครับ
[size=15pt]ทาง [/size]* http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*[/size]

[size=20pt]
สายนำสัญญาณ เป็นปัจจัยสำคัญที่ส่งผลต่อความแรง
ในการรับ-ส่ง สัญญาณวิทยุสื่อสาร เราควรเลือกใช้สายคุณภาพสูง ที่ใช้ทองแดง 100%
เพื่อนำพาสัญญาณได้เต็มประสิทธิภาพ และมีการ Loss น้อยที่สุด!!![/size]
[hr]
[hr]

[size=25pt]สายทอนเข้าเครื่อง SWR (สายคู) Rg58 ยี่ห้อ TSL อย่างดี
[size=30pt]*ช่วงเปิดตัวใหม่ เพียงชุดละ 149บาท พร้อมจัดส่งฟรี*[/size][/size]
(สำหรับเพื่อนสมาชิกที่ใช้ เครื่อง แฮนดี้ ในการวัดค่า สั่งได้ครับ (อีกด้านเป็น pl-259 อีกด้านเป็น bnc) 


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

*คุณสมบัติ*
-สามารถใช้เป็นสายทอนจากเครื่องวิทยุ เข้าสู่ เครื่อง SWR  เพื่อวัดค่าต่างๆ ได้
-สามารถใช้เป็นสายลดทอนขนาดจากสายนำสัญญาณเส้นใหญ่ๆ ก่อนเข้าสู่เครื่องวิทยุ (เพื่อความสะดวก)
-สามารถใช้เป็นสายต่อจากเครื่องวิทยุ เข้าสู่ เครื่องบูสเตอร์ต่างๆ ได้
-อื่นๆ (สามารถดัดแปลงนำไปใช้ประโยชน์ ได้หลายประการ)

[size=25pt]สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่านครับ
[size=15pt]ทาง [/size]* http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*[/size]

[hr]
[hr]


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

[size=25pt]ชุดสายนำสัญญาณ  Rg58 ยี่ห้อ TSL อย่างดี สำหรับติดตั้งในรถรถยนต์
ชุดละ 289 บาท (ยาว 3M.) และ 320 บาท (ยาว 5M.) พร้อมจัดส่งฟรี[/size]
(มีทั้ง ชุดสำหรับเครื่อง แฮนดี้ และ โมบายล์ และเป็นสาย Rg8 เราก็มี สั่งได้ครับ )

*คุณสมบัติ*
-ใช้สำหรับติดตั้งสถานีในรถยนต์ 
-สามารถใช้กับเม้าท์แม่เหล็ก หรือ เม้าท์แบบต่างๆ ได้ทุกชนิด
-ตัวสายค่อนข้างอ่อนตัว สามารถลดผ่านช่องต่างๆ ได้ง่าย
-อื่นๆ (สามารถดัดแปลงนำไปใช้ประโยชน์ ได้ตามต้องการ)

[size=30pt]*สายนำสัญญาณ เกรด A ชีลด์หนา LOW LOSS*
ส่งสัญญาณได้เต็มประสิทธิภาพ คม ชัด แรง !!! แน่นอน[/size]

[hr]
[hr]

[size=30pt]*ขั้วและอุปกรณ์ต่างๆ เราก็มีจำหน่ายแบบครบวงจรครับ*[/size]

ขั้วpl-259 (สำหรับสาย Rg58/Rg8 ใช้ได้ 2 ขนาด ในตัวเดียว)

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

ขั้วสำหรับแปลง pl-259 เป็น bnc

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

ขั้ว bnc

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

ขั้ว 3 ทาง

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

[hr]
[hr]

[size=25pt]สำหรับท่านต้องการเสาติดรถยนต์ แรงๆ ราคาประหยัด เชิญชมได้ที่[/size] 
*http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php?topic=90985.0*

[hr]

[size=25pt]สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่านครับ
[size=15pt]ทาง [/size]* http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*[/size]






[size=25pt]HS5ZBK ANTENNA จำหน่ายขั้วคอนเนคเตอร์ 

มีให้ท่านเลือกใช้ หลากหลายรูปแบบ 
ขั้วคุณภาพดี ราคาประหยัด สอบถามได้ครับ [/size]

[size=18pt]เอาตัวอย่างบางชนิดมาให้ดูครับ สั่งได้เลย สั่งน้อย สั่งมาก ไม่มีปัญหาครับ[/size]

[size=25pt]ขั้ว N'Type มีทุกขนาดนะครับ 
สอบถามได้ครับ โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK (ก๊อต)[/size]




















[size=18pt]รายการราคาขั้ว

ขั้ว PL-259 สำหรับ RG58/RG8 (ถอดตูดได้)            50 บาท

ขั้ว PL-259 สำหรับ 5D-FB                                50 บาท

ขั้วแปลง PL เป็น BNC                                      50 บาท

ขั้ว BNC ตรง/งอ                                            40 บาท

ขั้วแจ๊คเม้าท์ สำหรับ RG58/5D-FB                       100 บาท

ขั้ว So-239 ติดแท่น (กลม)                                45 บาท

ขั้ว So-239 ติดแท่น (สำหรับทำยากิ)                     85 บาท

ขั้ว So-239 (แบบคีมย้ำ)                                  100 บาท

ขั้ว PL-259 สำหรับ 8D-FB                                 สอบถาม

ขั้ว PL-259 สำหรับ 10D-FB                               สอบถาม

ขั้ว PL-259 สำหรับ 12D-FB                               สอบถาม

[/size]



[size=30pt]สำหรับท่านใดต้องการชมรูปภาพทั้งหมด เชิญชมได้ที่... [/size]
*http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0260977&type=1*
ขอบคุณเพื่อนๆ ทุกท่านที่ให้ความสนใจครับ
สำหรับท่านใดต้องการสอบถามกับ HS5ZBK โดยตรง 
โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK ยินดีรับใช้ทุกท่านครับ[/size]



[size=40pt]

แจ้งเลขพัสดุครับ[/size][size=25pt] 
1.คุณพรศิวะ ยานนาวา  กทม. สายนำสัญญาณ   Rg58 3 เมตร  พร้อมขั้วPL259 
*RF839547806TH*

2.คุณเดโช  ตลิ่งชั่น กทม. สายนำสัญญาณ   Rg58 10 เมตร พร้อมขั้วแจ๊คเม้าท์
*RF839547810TH*

3.คุณสมภพ อ.เมือง จ.ศรีสะเกษ  สายนำสัญญาณ  TSL Rg-8A/U 3เส้น
(25 เมตร , 20 เมตร และ 15 เมตร พร้อมเข้าขั้ว PL259)

4.E22YDL เชียงราย สายนำสัญญาณ RG8  21 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว หัวท้าย (ส่งแล้ว)

5.คุณภัทรผล อ.ทุ่งสง  จ.นครศรีธรรมราช ชุดสายนำสัญญาณติดตั้งในรถ และ สายคู 2ชุด (ส่งแล้ว)

6.คุณจักกฤตย์ ทุ่งครุ กทม. สายนำสัญญาณ RG8  25 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว หัวท้าย (รอส่งพร้อมเสา)

7.คุณอมร อ.แม่พริก จ.ลำปาง สายนำสัญญาณ RG8  15 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว หัวท้าย EI783697762TH

8.คุณกฤษณะ อ.เมือง จ.นนทบุรี สายนำสัญญาณ RG8  10 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว หัวท้าย +ขั้วแปลง BNC EI783665420TH

9.คุณยศไกร อ.บางละมุง จ.ชลบุรี สายนำสัญญาณ RG8  50 เมตร (ส่งแล้วทาง นิ่มซี่เส็ง)

10.คุณเกียรติพร เขตหนองแขม กทม. ชุดสายนำสัญญาณติดตั้งในรถยนต์ 3 เมตร 2ชุด ,5 เมตร 1ชุด (ส่งแล้วพร้อมเสา 1/4)

11.คุณวสันต์ อ.เมือง จ.เชียงใหม่ สายคู สำหรับ แฮนดี้ 1เส้น โมบาย 1เส้น EI794124938TH

12.คุณชลที อ.กงหาร จ.พัทลุง ขั้ว pl259+ขั้วตัวหนอน RF691902304TH

13.คุณกิติวุฒิ หลักสี่ กทม. ชุดสายนำสัญญาณติดตั้งในรถ (ชุด 5 เมตร) EI794127695TH

14.ร้านสาทิศน์ซาวด์ บางระจัน จ.สิงห์บุรี สาย RG58 1 ม้วน  PB290212806TH

15.คุณชนะชล  อ.เมือง จ.สงขลา สายทอนเข้า SWR 2 ชุด EI793915780TH

16.คุณภิรมย์ อ.ถลาง จ.ภูเก็ต  สาย Rg8 20 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว EI781610865TH

17.ร้อยเอกสมชาย อ.จะแนะ จ.นราธิวาส สาย Rg8 20 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว LA007530949TH

18.คุณณัฐพงษ์ อ.หัวหิน จ.ประจวบคีรีขันธ์ สาย Rg58 30 เมตร RE869676574TH 

19.คุณมารุต เขตบางเขน กทม. สาย Rg58 15 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว จำนวน 2 ชุด
+ขั้วแปลง BNC 2 ตัว และ ชุดสายทอนเข้าเครื่องโมบายล์ 2 ชุด  (ส่งแล้วพร้อมไดโพล)

20.คุณกิติวิวัฒน์  อ.เมือง จ.ภูเก็ต ชุดสายนำสัญญานติดตั้งในรถยนต์ ยาว 6 เมตร จำนสน 4 ชุด EI644673470TH

21.ท่านปลัดนิรุส อ.ราษีไศล จ.ศรีสะเกษ สาย Rg8 40 เมตร (ส่งแล้วทาง NTC)

22.คุณอามร อ.แม่พริก จ.ลำปาง สาย RG8 6 เมตร พร้อมขั้วหัวท้าย + ตัวหนอน EF548224099TH

23.สิบเอก ธีระพงษ์  เกาะสมุย จ.สุราษฏร์ธานี สายทอนเข้า SWR EF548224071TH

24.คุณพงษ์วริษฐ์  อ.เมือง จ.นครราชสีมา RG8 25 เมตร พร้อมขั้วหัวท้าย (ส่งแล้ว ทางนครชัยทัวร์)

25.คุณชาคริต อ.เมือง จ.สุรินทร์  สาย Rg58 20 เมตร (ส่งแล้ว)

26.คุณนฤดล อ.เมือง จ.นครราชสีมา ชุดสายนำสัญญาณ Rg58 ,สายทอนเข้า SWR  และ ขั้ว ตัวหนอน ขั้วสามทาง และ PL259 
EI644677281TH

27.คุณณรงค์ฤทธิ์ อ.ปง จ.พะเยา สายนำสัญญาณ Rg8  19 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว PB004705337TH

28.คุณพงษ์วริษฐ์  อ.เมือง จ.นครราชสีมา สาย 5D-FB  15 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว จำนวน 2 ชุด + สาย Rg58 15 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว 1 ชุด + ขาจับสายอากาศ 2 ตัว (ส่งแล้วทางนครชัยทัวร์)

29.คุณประสงค์ อ.ดอยหล่อ จ.เชียงใหม่ สาย 5D-FB 12 เมตร พร้อมขั้ว EF548237367TH

30.คุณอาทิตย์ อ.ฝาง จ.เชียงใหม่  สาย RG-11A/U  1 ม้วน พร้อมชุดเรซิ่น ส่งแล้วทางนิ่มซี่เส็ง

*[size=20pt]ตรวจสอบสถานะพัสดุได้ที่....[/size]*
*http://track.thailandpost.co.th/trac...t/Default.aspx*
 [/size]


[size=30pt]เพื่อนสมาชิกท่านใดสนใจ โทรมาสอบถามข้อมูลได้ตลอดนะครับ 
 โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK (ก๊อต) ยินดีให้บริการครับ 

"ไม่ซื้อไม่ว่ากัน แค่ท่านสนใจเราก็ดีใจแล้ว"[/size]

----------


## HS5ZBK

*[size=30pt]สายนำสัญญาณ TSL 10D-FB สดๆ ใหม่ๆ ครับพี่น้อง
ยี่ห้อนี้ HS5ZBK ผู้ผลิตสายอากาศ การันตีคุณภาพ
สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 [/size]*







[hr]
[hr]


[size=20pt]
[size=25pt]*สายนำสัญญาณ เบอร์ 5D-FB ล๊อตใหม่ เข้าแล้วครับ* [/size]
รับประกันคุณภาพ เกรด A เหมือนเดิมครับ[/size]













[size=30pt]สนใจสอบถามได้ตลอดนะครับ สินค้าของเรามีหลายอย่าง
โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK ยินดีรับใช้ครับ[/size]


[size=20pt]*สายนำสัญญาณ RG-58 , Rg-8 , 5D-FB คุณภาพสูง ยี่ห้อ TSL แท้* [/size]

[size=30pt]*สายนำสัญญาณ เกรด A ชีลด์หนา LOW LOSS*
ส่งสัญญาณได้เต็มประสิทธิภาพ คม ชัด แรง !!! แน่นอน[/size]








*[size=35pt]ทองแดงแท้ 100% ชีลด์หนา low loss [/size]*




By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07

----------


## HS5ZBK

[size=30pt]ส่งสายนำสัญญาณ TSL เบอร์ 10D-FB พร้อมขั้ว
ให้มูลนิธิกุศลศรัทธา จ.สุราษฎร์ธานี ครับ
พรุ่งนี้รอรับได้เลย ขอบคุณมากครับ
www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT[/size]

----------


## hamthai

ปักไว้ก่อน

----------


## HS5ZBK

> ปักไว้ก่อน


สอบถามได้ครับท่าน

----------


## HS5ZBK

*www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*

----------


## HS5ZBK

http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT

----------

